# Turbo Sound for Turbo cars



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Found this on my photobucket:










They guy replyed back saying that the sound was quite loud and would be heard over my cars engine. Obviously without clue of the irony of my question or the item that he was selling on eBay.

Still makes me chuckle though!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant!!!

If you like that, check out the FAQ's on this eBay item...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Turbo-Charger-Keychain-Keyring-Choice-Colours-See-Video-/200905474455?var


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

NickG said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant!!!
> 
> If you like that, check out the FAQ's on this eBay item...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Turbo-Charger-Keychain-Keyring-Choice-Colours-See-Video-/200905474455?var


:lol: Very good! Is it sad that I actually want one of those... although not to replace my turbo with.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Haha no, i'm considering buying one too!! They look pretty cool!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NickG said:


> Haha no, i'm considering buying one too!! They look pretty cool!


Bah pppft cheap fake crap.

Here's the real deal!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... RK:MESE:IT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO!!! It nearly takes off at the end, that's brilliant!!


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Hahahaha!!! Ok so THATS what I want!


----------

